
The Delightful Secret of Successful User Onboarding - fagnerbrack
https://onboardingiq.com/the-delightful-secret-of-successful-user-onboarding-ef3c34243ea7
======
indentit
I'm just getting a 404 from Medium here...

~~~
anotheryou
I think it's this one: [https://www.trychameleon.com/blog/successful-user-
onboarding](https://www.trychameleon.com/blog/successful-user-onboarding)

~~~
_bxg1
This one, unsettlingly, gave me a native authentication dialog. What's that
about?

~~~
anotheryou
sorry, i just Googled it. i don't know

